# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Ulçera në stomak

## Albo

Frutat që duhet të përdorin pacientët dhe proteinat e tyre

*Ulçera në stomak, pse krijohet*

Çdo 24 orë krijohen gjashtë deri shtatë litra lëngje në kanalin midis stomakut dhe zorrës nga gjëndrat e pështymës, stomakut, pankreasit, tëmthit dhe zorrës së hollë. Megjithëse njerëzit më të shëndoshë priren të kenë oreks më të madh, madhësia e stomakut (dhe jo madhësia e trupit) duket se ndikon ndjenjën e ngopjes gjatë dhe pas ngrënies. Helikobakteret janë të afta të ngjiten në qelizat sipërfaqësore të membranës mukozore të stomakut të njeriut, në vend që të shpëlahen tutje nga rrjedha e ushqimit dhe lëngjeve. Efektet stimulatore të nikotinës sjellin mbiprodhim të acidit të stomakut, duke kultivuar kështu një terren për ulçer peptike. Inflamacioni i stomakut - gastriti - dhe ulçerat peptike janë më të përhapura te alkoolikët. Alkooli i marrë me aspirinën ose analgjezikë të ngjashëm rrit rrezikun për gjakrrjedhje nga stomaku, veçanërisht te njerëzit me ulçer të stomakut. Një shembull mbi gjendje që kanë të bëjnë me stresin janë çrregullimet hormonale, të cilat mund të çojnë në probleme me stomakun. Njeriu duhet të flasë me mjekun e tij përpara se të nisë kurimin me Diclofenac T ratiopharm, nëse njeriu ka pasur hemorragji nga stomaku apo nëse njeriu ka sëmundje të tjera të stomakut. 

*Ulçera tek fëmijët* 
Disa fëmijë preken nga të vjella që vërshojnë nga goja. Këto lloj të vjellash dalin si predhë dhe mund të shkojnë deri në një metër largësi. Këto të vjella shkaktohen nga se muskujt në stomak nuk munden të fusin ushqimin në zorrë, pasi goja e stomakut është më e ngushtë nga sa duhet, kështu që në vend të kësaj fëmija e vjell jashtë ushqimin. Kjo gjendje njihet ndryshe edhe si pylorusstenos ose pylorusspasm dhe mund të zhduket vetë, ndërsa trupi zhvillohet. Këto lloj të vjellash çojnë zakonisht në atë që fëmija nuk shton në peshë sa duhet. Prekin më tepër djemtë sesa vajzat dhe kjo zakonisht kur fëmija është një deri dy muajsh

*Lëngjet*
Helikobakteriet janë të afta të ngjiten në qelizat sipërfaqësore të membranës mukozore të stomakut të njeriut, në vend që të shpëlahen tutje nga rrjedha e ushqimit dhe lëngjeve. Nga këto pozicione bakteret nisin një proces malcimi, i cili në formën më të lehtë jep pezmatim të cipës së brendshme të stomakut, në raste më të rënda ulçere dhe mbas një kohe të gjatë mund t'i japë shtysë tumoreve në stomak. Por procesi dëmtues shfaqet vetëm në disa të infektuar, jo tek të gjithë. Bakteret përmbajnë një lëndë që quhet BabA dhe që u mundëson atyre ngjitjen pas membranës mukozore. Ky bakter veçon disa lëndë të veçanta sheqerore në sipërfaqen e qelizave, të cilat ndryshojnë në paraqitje duke u varur nga se cilit grup gjaku i përket individi, A, B, ose 0. Aty nguliten bakteret dhe vjedhin mjetet e jetesës nga sheqeri. Ndryshimi që bëjnë bakteret u jep atyre disa përparësi: përhapen më lehtë ndërmjet individëve me grupe të ndryshme gjaku, kështu mund të infektojnë shumë vetë dhe në këtë mënyrë kanë mundur të përhapen në të gjithë botën. Efekti ngjitës ndryshon nga një lloj baktereje në një tjetër si dhe me kohën, çfarë mund të shpjegojë simptomat e ndryshme të infeksioneve, prej nga pothuajse asnjë reaksion deri tek plagë të rënda stomaku. Shpresat janë të arrihet të zhvillohen ilaçe të reja që pengojnë lidhjen dhe ndërpresin procesin e ngjitjes. Një vaksinë e mbështetur tek lënda BabA është gjithashtu duke u provuar midis të tjerash nga grupi i Umeå's. Ajo mund të stërhollohet tashmë dhe le të shpresojmë se mund të bëhet më e efektshme. Sipas specialistëve, nikotina, ose ndryshe përdorimi i duhanit i marrë në mënyrë të rregullt, mund të shkaktojë një rritje të acideve yndyrore në gjak. Ky efekt, kombinuar me efektin e saj në ritmin e zemrës (rritjen) dhe ngushtimin e enëve të gjakut, mund të rrisë shansin për sëmundje të zemrës si dhe ato të qarkullimit; përfshirë anginën, presion të lartë të gjakut, sëmundje vaskulare periferale, hemorragji cerebrale e tromboze koronare. Gjithashtu efektet e saj stimulatore sjellin mbiprodhim të acidit të stomakut, duke kultivuar kështu një terren për ulçera peptike.

*Keshilla*

1- Mos përdorini ushqimet e ngrira dhe ato me yndyrë
2- Nuk duhet të përdorni ushqime që përmbajnë shumë sheqer.
3- Pasdite dhe në darkë duhet të hani sa më pak
4- Këshillohet që në mëngjes të konsumoni karbohidrate në mënyrë që ushqimi të tretet sa më ngadalë dhe ju të mos ndieni uri gjatë ditës.
5- Hurmat (arabe), këshillohen për pacientët me ulçer, ato janë një burim i shkëlqyer i sheqerit, fibrave, karbohidrateve, kaliumit dhe magnezit.
6- Pacientët duhet të përdorin edhe bajame, të cilat nga ana e tyre janë të pasura në proteina dhe fibra si dhe përmbajnë shumë pak yndyrna.
7- Bananet janë një fryt shumë qetësues për stomakun, pasi ato janë të pasura me kalium, magnez dhe karbohidrate. 

*Ulçera*

*Kafeja, s'duhet përdorur nga pacientët me ulçer*
Kafeja këshillohet si një terapi e mirë për një sërë sëmundjesh, përfshi atë të zemrës, por edhe pse mund të duket e çuditshme, produktet me kafeinë janë tepër të këshillueshme. Por, përdorimi i kafesë nuk është e këshillueshme për gratë shtatzëna dhe për të gjithë njerëzit që kanë probleme me ulçerën në stomak.

*Ushqimet me acide, përkeqësojnë ulçerën*
Ushqimet që përmbajnë spec djegës, kafeja dhe pijet coca-cola përkeqësojnë jashtë mase sëmundjen e ulçerës, madje në shumë raste këto ushqime provokojnë edhe dhimbje stomaku (në rastin e njerëzve që s'kanë probleme me stomakun). Mjekët shprehen se në ditët e sotme vetëm 2 muaj përdorim i rregullt i antibiotikëve dhe ulçera shërohet.

*Ushqimet me yndyre demtojne stomakun*
Përdorimi i ushqimeve me yndyrë nuk është problematik vetëm për një sërë sëmundjesh, por ato janë shkak edhe për dëmtimin e stomakut. Fillimisht yndyra dëmton muret e brendshme të stomakut, më pas dëmi avancohet, deri sa dhimbja e stomakut kthehet në kronike dhe njerëzit e kanë të vështirë t'i konsumojnë ushqimet si më parë.

Përgatiti: Blerina KACA

----------


## *suada*

Sipas doktorreve,tumori i stomakut eshte i lidhur edhe me uleren. Dmth, kur 2 here stomaku ben ulcere dhe me pas  ben edhe melena mjeket thone qe sintome tumori. Dua te di nese shikohet vetem me sonde qe masa tumorale ka bere matastasi. Di qe duhet marre nje mase tumorale per esaminimin e ketij tesuti. 
Ka ndonje qe din me shume ju lutem???

----------


## DI_ANA

Çfarë është ulcera në stomak, si kurohet ajo

Një zgjerim ose varg zgjerimesh, në pjesën pararendëse të kanalit ushqyes, në të cilin bluhet ushqimi, sipas ekspertëve, kjo është pamja që ka stomaku gjatë keqfunksionimit të tij. Çdo 24 orë krijohen gjashtë deri shtatë litra lëngje në kanalin midis stomakut dhe zorrës nga gjëndrat e pështymës, stomaku, pankreasi, tëmthi dhe zorra e hollë. Megjithëse njerëzit më të shëndoshë priren të kenë oreks më të madh, madhësia e stomakut (dhe jo madhësia e trupit) duket se ndikon ndjenjën e ngopjes gjatë dhe pas ngrënies. Efektet stimulatore të nikotinës sjellin mbiprodhim të acidit të stomakut, duke kultivuar kështu një terren për ulcera peptike. Inflamacioni i stomakut - gastriti - dhe ulcerat peptike janë më të përhapura në alkoolikët. Alkooli i marrë me aspirinën ose analgjezike të ngjashëm rrit rrezikun për gjakrrjedhje nga stomaku, veçanërisht tek njerëzit me ulçër të stomakut.
Një shembull mbi gjendje që kanë të bëjnë me stresin janë çrregullimet hormonale, të cilat mund të çojnë në probleme me stomakun. Njeriu duhet të flasë me mjekun e tij përpara se të nisë kurimin me Diclofenac T ratiopharm, nëse njeriu ka pasur hemorragji nga stomaku apo nëse njeriu ka sëmundje të tjera të stomakut. Megjithëse njerëzit më të shëndoshë priren të kenë oreks më të madh, madhësia e stomakut (dhe jo madhësia e trupit) duket se ndikon ndjenjën e ngopjes gjatë dhe pas ngrënies.
Tetraciklina
Ilaçet e kësaj familjeje kanë gjetur përdorim në trajtimin e artritit reumatik. Këto ilaçe njihen prej kohësh për aftësinë e tyre për të luftuar infeksionet. Tetraciklina nuk ka shumë efekte anësore dhe merret lehtë. Disa studime të ndërmarra në kafshë dhe në njerëz tregojnë se tetraciklina ka aftësinë që të zvogëlojë numrin e disa qelizave të caktuara të sistemit imunitar si dhe kimikatet që shkatërrojnë lëndën ndërtuese të kyçeve (kartilageve). Doksiciklinë (doxycycline) dhe minociklinë (minocycline) janë lloje ilaçesh të familjes së tetraciklinës që janë përdorur për të luftuar infeksionet e lëkurës së fytyrës (akne) këto ilaçe tani po studiohen në trajtimin e osteoarthritis dhe artritit reumatik.

Tabela

Çfarë duhet përdorur
1-Tetraciklina
2-Doksiciklina
3-Miniciklinë
Çfarë s’duhet përdorur
1-Alkooli
2-Aspirinat
3-Ujë shumë i ftohur, (dëmton muret e stomakut)
4-Limona dhe lëngje të tjera acidikë

Stomaku te foshnjat, shenjat problematike

Disa fëmijë preken nga të vjella që vërshojnë nga goja. Këto lloj të vjellash dalin si predhë dhe mund të shkojnë deri në një metër largësi. Këto të vjella shkaktohen nga se muskujt në stomak nuk munden të fusin ushqimin në zorrë, pasi goja e stomakut është më e ngushtë nga sa duhet, kështu që në vend të kësaj fëmija e vjell jashtë ushqimin. Kjo gjendje njihet ndryshe edhe si pylorusstenos ose pylorusspasm dhe mund të zhduket vetë, ndërsa trupi zhvillohet. Sipas specialistëve, 4-muajshe është mosha në të cilën jo rrallëherë janë shfaqur tek foshnjat shenjat e para të sëmundjes kronike të stomakut. Në këtë rast sëmundja shoqërohet me të vjella të vazhdueshme. Ndërkohë që mosha 34-vjeçare është mosha mesatare e të prekurve nga sëmundja kronike e stomakut, sipas specialistëve, zakonisht ata e kanë të trashëguar këtë sëmundje dhe në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve u zgjat deri në fund të jetës.

Mbipesha vonon ndjenjën e ngopjes në stomak

Faktorët që kontrollojnë vëllimin e stomakut, pavarësisht nga madhësia e trupit, janë mjete të fuqishme për të luftuar mbipeshën. Shkencëtarët amerikanë zbuluan që mbipesha tek të rriturit e vonon ndjenjën e ngopjes gjatë vakteve të ngrënies tej kohës që vërehet tek ato me peshë normale. Sipas revistës shkencore “Gastroenterology”, ato me stomak bosh dhe me madhësi më të madhe kishin më shumë nevojë për kalori që të ndjeheshin të ngopur. Tre medikamente janë karakteristike për trajtimin e sëmundjeve në stomak. Të tria ato vinë nga familja e treteaciklinës, pra bëhet fjalë për variante të ndryshme të këtij antibiotiku. Ndërkohë që 70 për qind e pacientëve të cilët e kanë kapur sëmundjen që në fazat e para dhe kanë kërkuar ndihmën e specialistëve, kanë arritur që të “shpëtojnë” nga dhimbjet dhe shqetësimet e tjera të stomakut.

Modifikuesit biologjikë, metoda më e re e mjekimit

Modifikuesit biologjikë, metoda më e re e mjekimit. Modifikuesit kundrapërgjigjës biologjikë, njihen ndryshe si "agjentet biologjike". Kjo kategori e re ilaçesh vepron në qeliza të caktuara të sistemit imunitar, të cilat janë përgjegjëse për shkatërrimin e kyçeve. Në këtë mënyrë këto ilaçe të reja nuk kanë efektet anësore që kanë ilaçet tradicionale të përdorura deri tani. Nga mënyra se si veprojnë mbi sistemin imunitar këto ilaçe i quajnë ndryshe edhe "bomba inteligjente". Përdorimi i këtyre ilaçeve po shkakton eufori në fushën e trajtimit të artritit reumatik jo vetëm se po ka rezultate shumë të mira, por edhe sepse është një metodë krejtësisht e re mjekimi. Heliobakterete janë të afta të ngjiten në qelizat sipërfaqësore të membranës mukozore të stomakut të njeriut, në vend që të shpëlahen tutje nga rrjedha e ushqimit dhe lëngjeve.

Çfarë është ulçera në stomak

Ulcera është një lloj plage” e lokalizuar në stomak (ulcera gastrike) ose në duoden (fillimi i zorrës së trashë). Këto dy lloj ulcerash karakterizohen nga prekja e faqes së stomakut dhe të duodenit. Kjo “gropë” fillestare, më pas zgjerohet nga inflamacioni i cili shpesh është i dhimbshëm. Në formën klasike (30% e rasteve) pikasim një dhimbje që i ngjan djegies në bark, e cila e rrezaton këtë dhimbje edhe anash apo në kurriz. Dhimbja ka ritmin e vakteve të ngrënies dhe shfaqet një çerek ore pas ngrënies. Pra, pacienti vuan pas çdo ngrënie dhe dhimbja zgjat 2-3 javë dhe më pas zhduket pas disa javësh apo muajsh. Por ajo mund të shfaqet në mënyrë ciklike (pranverë, vjeshtë) ose sipas rrethanave të veçanta (stres psikologjik, marrje ilaçesh, etj). Fatkeqësisht në mbi 50% të rasteve, diagnostikimi mund të jetë e vështirë, pasi nuk ndeshim as referencën sipas ciklit e periodicitetit, as dhimbjen tipike. 

Tirana Observer

----------


## DI_ANA

Frutat janë ato që duhet të përdorin të gjithë pacientët dhe proteinat e tyre

Speci djegës, kafeja, coca-cola përkeqësojnë sëmundjen e ulçerës
Çdo 24 orë krijohen gjashtë deri shtatë litra lëngje në kanalin midis stomakut dhe zorrës nga gjendrat e pështymës, stomakut, pankreasit, tëmthit dhe zorrës së hollë. Megjithëse njerëzit më të shëndoshë priren të kenë oreks më të madh, madhësia e stomakut (dhe jo madhësia e trupit) duket se ndikon ndjenjën e ngopjes gjatë dhe pas ngrënies.
Helikobakteret janë të afta të ngjiten në qelizat sipërfaqësore të membranës mukozore të stomakut të njeriut, në vend që të shpëlahen tutje nga rrjedha e ushqimit dhe lëngjeve. Efektet stimulatore të nikotinës sjellin mbiprodhim të acidit të stomakut, duke kultivuar kështu një terren për ulçer peptike. Inflamacioni i stomakut, gastriti dhe ulçerat peptike janë më të përhapura te alkoolikët.



Alkooli i marrë me aspirinën ose analgjezikë të ngjashëm rrit rrezikun për gjakrrjedhje nga stomaku, veçanërisht te njerëzit me ulçer të stomakut. Një shembull mbi gjendje që kanë të bëjnë me stresin janë çrregullimet hormonale, të cilat mund të çojnë në probleme me stomakun. Njeriu duhet të flasë me mjekun e tij përpara se të nisë kurimin me Diclofenac T ratiopharm, nëse njeriu ka pasur hemoragji nga stomaku apo nëse njeriu ka sëmundje të tjera të stomakut.

Ulçera tek fëmijët
Disa fëmijë preken nga të vjella që vërshojnë nga goja. Këto lloj të vjellash dalin si predhë dhe mund të shkojnë deri në një metër largësi. Këto të vjella shkaktohen sepse muskujt në stomak nuk munden të fusin ushqimin në zorrë, pasi goja e stomakut është më e ngushtë nga sa duhet, kështu që në vend të kësaj fëmija e vjell jashtë ushqimin.

Kjo gjendje njihet ndryshe edhe si pylorusstenos ose pylorusspasm dhe mund të zhduket vetë, ndërsa trupi zhvillohet. Këto lloj të vjellash çojnë zakonisht në atë që fëmija nuk shton në peshë sa duhet. Prekin më tepër djemtë sesa vajzat dhe kjo zakonisht kur fëmija është një deri dy muajsh.

Lëngjet
Helikobakteriet janë të afta të ngjiten në qelizat sipërfaqësore të membranës mukozore të stomakut të njeriut, në vend që të shpëlahen tutje nga rrjedha e ushqimit dhe lëngjeve. Nga këto pozicione bakteret nisin një proces malcimi, i cili në formën më të lehtë jep pezmatim të cipës së brendshme të stomakut, në raste më të rënda ulçere dhe mbas një kohe të gjatë mund t'i japë shtysë tumoreve në stomak.

Por procesi dëmtues shfaqet vetëm në disa të infektuar, jo tek të gjithë. Bakteret përmbajnë një lëndë që quhet BabA dhe që u mundëson atyre ngjitjen pas membranës mukozore. Ky bakter veçon disa lëndë të veçanta sheqerore në sipërfaqen e qelizave, të cilat ndryshojnë në paraqitje duke u varur nga se cilit grup gjaku i përket individi, A, B, ose 0. Aty nguliten bakteret dhe vjedhin mjetet e jetesës nga sheqeri.

Ndryshimi që bëjnë bakteret u jep atyre disa përparësi: përhapen më lehtë ndërmjet individëve me grupe të ndryshme gjaku, kështu mund të infektojnë shumë vetë dhe në këtë mënyrë kanë mundur të përhapen në të gjithë botën. Efekti ngjitës ndryshon nga një lloj baktereje në një tjetër si dhe me kohën, çfarë mund të shpjegojë simptomat e ndryshme të infeksioneve, prej nga pothuajse asnjë reaksion deri tek plagë të rënda stomaku.

Mjekimet
Shpresat janë të arrihet të zhvillohen ilaçe të reja që pengojnë lidhjen dhe ndërpresin procesin e ngjitjes.Një vaksinë e mbështetur tek lënda BabA është gjithashtu duke u provuar midis të tjerash nga grupi i Umea's. Ajo mund të stërhollohet tashmë dhe le të shpresojmë se mund të bëhet më e efektshme. Sipas specialistëve, nikotina, ose ndryshe përdorimi i duhanit i marrë në mënyrë të rregullt, mund të shkaktojë një rritje të acideve yndyrore në gjak.

Ky efekt, kombinuar me efektin e saj në ritmin e zemrës (rritjen) dhe ngushtimin e enëve të gjakut, mund të rrisë shansin për sëmundje të zemrës si dhe ato të qarkullimit; përfshirë anginën, presion të lartë të gjakut, sëmundje vaskulare periferale, hemorragji cerebrale e tromboze koronare. Gjithashtu efektet e saj stimulatore sjellin mbiprodhim të acidit të stomakut, duke kultivuar kështu një terren për ulçera peptike.

Ulçera
Kafeja s'duhet përdorur nga pacientët me ulçer. Kafeja këshillohet si një terapi e mirë për një sërë sëmundjesh, përfshi atë të zemrës, por edhe pse mund të duket e çuditshme, produktet me kafeinë janë tepër të këshillueshme. Por, përdorimi i kafesë nuk është i këshillueshëm për gratë shtatzëna dhe për të gjithë njerëzit që kanë probleme me ulçerën në stomak.

Ushqimet me acide
Ushqimet që përmbajnë spec djegës, kafeja dhe pijet coca-cola përkeqësojnë jashtë mase sëmundjen e ulçerës, madje në shumë raste këto ushqime provokojnë edhe dhimbje stomaku (në rastin e njerëzve që s'kanë probleme me stomakun). Shumë medikamente janë në përdorim për kontrollin e nivelit të acidit në stomak, mjekët shprehen se në ditët e sotme vetëm 2 muaj përdorim i rregullt i antibiotikëve dhe ulçera shërohet.

 Yndyra
Përdorimi i ushqimeve me yndyrë nuk është problematik vetëm për një sërë sëmundjesh, por ato janë shkak edhe për dëmtimin e stomakut. Fillimisht yndyra dëmton muret e brendshme të stomakut, më pas dëmi avancohet, deri sa dhimbja e stomakut kthehet në kronike dhe njerëzit e kanë të vështirë t'i konsumojnë ushqimet si më parë.

 Çfarë ushqimesh duhet të përdorni për të pasur më pak dhimbje stomaku
1- Mos përdorini ushqimet e ngrira dhe ato me yndyrë
2- Nuk duhet të përdorni ushqime që përmbajnë shumë sheqer.
3- Pasdite dhe në darkë duhet të hani sa më pak.

4- Këshillohet që në mëngjes të konsumoni karbohidrate në mënyrë që ushqimi të tretet sa më ngadalë dhe ju të mos ndieni uri gjatë ditës.
5- Hurmat (arabe) këshillohen për pacientët me ulçer, ato janë një burim i shkëlqyer i sheqerit, fibrave, karbohidrateve, kaliumit dhe magnezit.
6- Pacientët duhet të përdorin edhe bajame, të cilat nga ana e tyre janë të pasura në proteina dhe fibra si dhe përmbajnë shumë pak yndyrna.
6- Bananet janë një fryt shumë qetësues për stomakun, pasi ato janë të pasura me kalium, magnez dhe karbohidrate.
Lëngje krijohen çdo 24 orë në kanalin midis stomakut dhe zorrës nga gjendrat e pështymës, stomakut, pankreasit, tëmthit dhe zorrës së hollë. Megjithëse njerëzit më të shëndoshë priren të kenë oreks më të madh, madhësia e stomakut (dhe jo madhësia e trupit) duket se ndikon ndjenjën e ngopjes gjatë dhe pas ngrënies

Vaksinat
Një vaksinë e mbështetur tek lënda BabA është gjithashtu duke u provuar midis të tjerash nga grupi i Umea's. Ajo mund të stërhollohet tashmë dhe le të shpresojmë se mund të bëhet më e efektshme. Sipas specialistëve, nikotina, ose ndryshe përdorimi i duhanit i marrë në mënyrë të rregullt, mund të shkaktojë një rritje të acideve yndyrore në gjak

Kafeja
Kafeja, s'duhet përdorur nga pacientët me ulçer. Kafeja këshillohet si një terapi e mirë për një sërë sëmundjesh, përfshi atë të zemrës, por edhe pse mund të duket e çuditshme, produktet me kafeinë janë tepër të këshillueshme. Por, përdorimi i kafesë nuk është i këshillueshëm për gratë shtatzëna dhe për të gjithë njerëzit që kanë probleme me ulçerën në stomak

Fëmijët
Disa fëmijë preken nga të vjella që vërshojnë nga goja. Këto lloj të vjellash dalin si predhë dhe mund të shkojnë deri në një metër largësi. Këto të vjella shkaktohen ngaqë muskujt në stomak nuk munden të fusin ushqimin në zorrë, pasi goja e stomakut është më e ngushtë nga sa duhet, kështu që në vend të kësaj fëmija e vjell jashtë ushqimin. Kjo gjendje njihet si pylorusstenos dhe mund të zhduket vetë, ndërsa trupi zhvillohet. 

Teksti Munduar nga "Koha Jone"

----------


## *suada*

Ndoshta nuk u shpjegova mire. Tumori ne stomak. Eshte e mundshme qe pasi stomaku ben 2 here ulcera edhe me pas te dhemb edhe melena e stomakut, eshte e mundur qe pastaj te jete tumor? Kemi nje rast keshtu qe mjeket kane thene qe eshte i mundur tumor pas ketyre sintomave. Kam nevoje per nje prgj.Me sonde shikohet tumori nqs eshte malinj apo beninj?

----------


## DI_ANA

Trajtimi i Ulçerës mund të parandalojë disa forma të kancerit..

Mjekja gastrohepatologe, Edlira Elezaj, shprehet se sëmundja e ulçerës është plotësisht e kontrollueshme

Mjekja gastrohepatologe, Edlira Elezaj, shprehet se sëmundja e ulçerës është plotësisht e kontrollueshme
Trajtimi i Ulçerës mund të parandalojë disa forma të kancerit
Ulçera, e cila haset më shpesh në moshën e tretë, është një gërryerje (propeze) në mukozën e aparatit tretës. Pikërisht kjo gërryerje në mukozën e tubit tretës vjen si pasojë e prishjes së ekuilibrit midis lëngut acid dhe stomakut dhe faktorëve të mbrojtjes, së mukozës, kundrejt këtij acidi. Çrregullimi i këtij mekanizmi mbrojtës mund të jetë shkaku kryesor i shumicës prej ulçerave që formohen në stomak. Gjithsesi shkaku kryesor i sëmundjes ulçeroze mbetet akoma i panjohur në shumë raste. Kohë më parë, mendohej se sëmundja lidhej me mënyrën e ushqyerjes dhe llojin e ushqimeve, apo mënyrën e jetesës. Nga të gjithë faktorët lidhur me mënyrën e jetesës, vetem duhanpirja është provuar si faktor që ndikon në zhvillimin e sëmundjes ulçeroze. Faktorë të tjerë janë edhe stresi, alkooli, por nuk përjashtohet rasti i trashëgimisë së kësaj sëmundjeje në familje, shtojnë specialistët e mjekësisë.
Mjekja gastrohepatologe, Edlira Elezaj, në një intervistë për ATSH-në, shprehet se sëmundja e ulçerës është plotësisht e kontrollueshme, në rast se tregohet kujdesi i duhur në trajtimin e saj.

- Çfarë është dhe si shkaktohet sëmundja e gastritit dhe ulçerës së stomakut?
Ndër çrregullimet më të shpeshta të stomakut mund të përmendim sëmundjen e ulçerës dhe atë të gastritit. Që të dyja këto sëmundje prekin në masë pacientë të shumtë dhe këtë e tregon numri i të sëmurëve që ka ardhur në rritje me kalimin e viteve. Këto sëmundje ndikojnë në prishjen e balancave të stomakut dhe në shfaqjen e problemeve fillimisht në muret e stomakut. Kështu, sëmundja e ulçerës është një ndër problemet më të shpeshta që shfaqen në stomak. Ekzistojnë dy lloje ulçerash, ajo gastrike që prek stomakun dhe duodenale, që prek fundin e stomakut dhe fillimin e zorrës. Shfaqja e kësaj sëmundje shoqërohet me dëmtimin e mureve të stomakut, në të cilën krijohet një shtresë e dëmshme mukoze me diametër rreth 5 milimetër. Kjo ndodh si pasojë e prishjes së balancës së faktorëve mbrojtës të stomakut dhe faktorëve agresivë dëmtues të mukozës së krijuar në stomak në formën e një gropëze, e cila vjen duke u thelluar gjithnjë e më shumë. Në këtë mënyrë në një pjesë të stomakut krijohen lëndë të shumta acidike, të cilat vështirësojnë procesin e tretjes së ushqimit në mënyrën e duhur. Shqetësuese mbetet fakti që pacientët vijnë me vonesë për t'u trajtuar çka e lejon sëmundjen që të avancojë më shumë. Ndërkohë që, më të shpeshta janë llojet e ulçerës së zorrës, me rreth pesë herë më shumë se sa ajo tjetra. Gjithashtu në vendin tonë si në shumë shtete të botës prevalenca e përhapjes së sëmundjes është e lartë, kjo pasi sëmundje kërkon kohë që të rregullohet dhe të eliminohet plotësisht, megjithatë mund të them se në shumë raste ajo mund të ripërsëritet çka e bën dhe më të vështirë trajtimin e saj që në fazat e para të shfaqjes së sëmundjes. Ndërsa për gastritin e stomakut koha e dhimbjes është e ndryshme. Kjo pasi dhe intensiteti i dhimbjes është i ndryshëm dhe paraqitet në formën e djegies së stomakut, deri në ato që shkojnë me karakter shtrëngues.

- Cilat janë simptomat që e shoqërojnë këtë sëmundje dhe shfaqjen e tyre?
Karakteristikë e këtyre dy sëmundjeve është dhimbja që krijohet në stomak dhe përreth mureve. Pothuajse të gjithë pacientët që preken nga dhimbjet e stomakut e kanë të pranishme në formë të dukshme këtë simptomë që në fazat e para të sëmundjes. Ndërkohë që ka dhe raste kur sëmundja mund të mos shoqërohet fare me simptoma, çka e bën më të vështirë trajtimin e saj pasi ajo del në pah vetëm në rastet kur është e formës më të rëndë. Në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve ndodh që dhimbja të fillojë direkt, pasi ka përfunduar së ngrëni pacienti, si dhe në raste të tjera tre apo katër orë pas mbarimit të ushqimit. Ndërsa, ulçera e formuar në stomak e ka më të shkurtër kohën e shfaqjes së dhimbjes. Shqetësim tjetër që ndjejnë të sëmurët është dhe zgjimi i shpeshtë gjatë orëve të natës nga krizat e forta të dhimbjes që mund të kenë. Ndërkohë që një tjetër karakteristikë e shfaqjes së ulçerës apo të gastritit është dhe ajo e ndjesisë së të vjellurit, çka është më e pranishme sidomos tek femrat. Nga ana tjetër, pacientët që vuajnë nga kjo sëmundje kanë probleme të shumta dhe me mënyrën e të ngrënit si dhe me ushqimet që përdorin. Të sëmurët mund të kenë djegie të mureve të stomakut, e cila shoqërohet me rikthim të lëngjeve acidike të krijuara nga tretja e ushqimit drejt gojës. Ndërkohë, që shpesh herë të sëmurët manifestojnë dhe një shenjë tjetër, siç është gjakrrjedhja në feçe, e cila mund të ndikojë në shfaqjen e formave anemike, që ndodhin si pasojë e mungesës së hekurit në të.

Faktorët që ndikojnë në shfaqjen e ulçerës dhe të gastritit
Ka shumë faktorë që çojnë në shfaqjen si të ulçerës ashtu edhe të gastritit. Ndërkohë që më karakteristikat janë ato të përdorimit të ilaçeve në sasi shumë të larta. Kështu mund të them, që të gjithë pacientët që përdorin në sasi të larta ilaçe pa kriter dhe pa rekomandim të mjekut janë më të predispozuar që të preken nga këto sëmundje. Tre janë cilësuar si më problematikët. E para, ka të bëjë me sasinë e lartë të medikamenteve që përdorin pacientët. Përdorimi i lartë i tyre kthehet në një faktor risku për shfaqjen e kësaj sëmundjeje. Ndaj është e këshillueshme që pacientët të bëjnë shumë kujdes kur përdorin anti-inflamatorët apo medikamentet anti-remautizmalë. Këtu një rol tepër negativ luan dhe përdorimi i aspirinës. Ndërkohë që, dhe infeksionet e ndryshme bakteriale mund të bëhen shkak për shfaqjen e kësaj sëmundjeje. Në bazë të të dhënave mjekësore të realizuara në vende të ndryshme të botës thuhet se një e gjashta e personave që vuajnë nga kjo sëmundje preket në masë dhe nga ulçera. Nga përdorimi i antibiotikëve për kurimin e këtij infeksioni vihet re që përsëritja e ulçerës pas kurimit është shumë e vogël, duke treguar një rënie nga 5 deri në 20 përqind të rasteve në vit. Në këto raste përsëritja e sëmundjes ka të bëjë me marrjen e anti-inflamatorëve ose mund të ndodhë sërish ri-infektimi i këtij bakteri. Ndërkohë që faktori i tretë është përdorimi i lartë i anti-inflamatorëve, i cili renditet si faktori riskues deri në 20 përqind të rasteve në gastrit dhe 5 përqind në ato duodenale. Marrja e këtyre ilaçeve në sasi të larta mund të çojë dhe në shfaqjen e problemeve të tjera serioze, që mund të arrijnë deri në dëmtime serioze siç janë ato të formave të rënda, hemoragjitë.

- Cilat janë kategoritë më të prekura nga këto sëmundje?
Kjo është një sëmundje që prek në masë të madhe meshkujt. Ndërsa gastriti është karakteristike për të gjitha moshat, prek dhe femrat, pra nuk ka diferencim. Kjo është vënë re dhe në numrin e lartë të vizitave që janë bërë pranë qendrave shëndetësore. Raporti në këtë rast është 1.3 me 1 në favor të meshkujve. Por, kjo nuk e përjashton dhe rastin e prekjes së femrave nga këto sëmundje, të cilat të lëna të pakuruara mund të përbëjnë një shqetësim serioz për shëndetin. Ndërkohë që zhvillimi i sëmundjes merr përmasa të ndryshme kur shfaqet në duoden ose në gastrit. Ulçera e duodenit prek më shumë pacientët e moshave 30 deri në 55 vjeç, ndërsa ulçera e gastritit prek në masë moshat nga 55 deri në 70 vjeç.
Duhet theksuar se, kurimi i sëmundjes ndryshon sa nga njëra kategori në tjetrën. Problematike gjendja paraqitet tek moshat e treta, të cilat e kanë më të vështirë kurimin e kësaj sëmundjeje në kohën e duhur. Në këtë rast mund të them që edhe faktorët e tjerë si imuniteti i dobët trupor, që gëzon kjo kategori, e bën më të vështirë trajtimin e tyre, ndaj duhen marrë masa që në fazat e para të sëmundjes për të shmangur të gjitha simptomat negative.

- Çfarë trajtimesh duhet të ndjekë i sëmuri nga ulçera e duodenit dhe ulçera e gastritit?
Edhe mënyra për trajtimin e kësaj sëmundjeje mund të klasifikohen në tre kategori të ndryshme. E para, gjë që duhet të kenë kujdes pacientët është mënyra me të cilën ushqehen, duhet të bëjnë kujdes ndaj ushqimeve, të cilat krijojnë aciditete të larta apo që acarojnë stomakun, duke mos u tretur. Ndërkohë që, në rastet kur ka avancuar sëmundja përdoren edhe preparatet e ndryshme me medikamente. Në këtë rast recetat duhen përdorur sipas këshillës së mjekut. Pacientët nuk duhet të shkojnë në farmaci për të blerë qetësues kur kanë dhimbje, por duhet t'i drejtohen mjekut dhe të përcaktojnë shkallën e sëmundjes së tyre. E para, kategori medikamentesh që përdoret janë preparatet anti sekretare (acide). Në këtë grup futen ilaçet si amepsozoli me 20 miligram, lansoprazoli 30 mg, pantoprazoli 40 mg, i cili frenon deri në 90 për qind në 24 orë sekretimin e acidit që shkatërron muret e stomakut. Këto preparate përdoren tre herë në ditë gjithmonë para ushqimit. Ato rekomandohen nga mjeku në varësi të ecurisë së sëmundjes. Kohëzgjatja e përdorimit të këtyre medikamenteve është 4 deri në 8 javë. Preparatet të tilla duhen përdorur me kujdes dhe jo për një kohë të gjatë prapa dhimbjes, pasi mund të shoqërohen me efekte të tjera anësore. Çrregullime, të cilat shfaqen në mos thithjen e vitaminave të duhura nga organizmi apo hekurit B12 e tjera. Grupi i dytë i ilaçeve përbëhet nga anti receptorët, siç janë Ranitidina 150 mg, Mizatidini 300 mg, Frametidini 40 mg, Cimetidini 200 mg. Kjo e fundit përdoret më pak për shkak të efekteve anësore që lë në zhvillimin e metabolizmit. Preparatet mbrojtëse të mukozës. Ato kanë efekte direkte antibakterial, i cili ndihmon në zhdukjen e bakterit të krijuar dhe që sjell probleme në zhvillimin e organizmit. Ndërkohë që një tjetër terapi është ajo e zhdukjes së acidit H-pylar, sot për sot kjo ngelet si terapia më efikase në shërimin e kësaj sëmundjeje. Këtu këshillohen që të përdoren dy antibiotikët të shoqëruar me ujë dhe luajnë rol frenues të pompës sodike: antioksidikët si claritromicina, amoxicilina, ose metronidozoli. Mund të themi që me këto kura mund të arrihet të shërohet sëmundja.

- Nëse nuk kurohen në kohën e duhur këto sëmundje çfarë problemesh të tjera mund të sjellin?
Janë të shumta komplikacionet që shfaqen nga mostrajtimi në kohën e duhur të kësaj sëmundjeje. Kështu, do të këshilloja të gjitha moshat që të bëjnë shumë kujdes në kapjen e sëmundjes që në fazat e saj fillestare në mënyrë që të shmangen në kohën e duhur dhe pasojat negative që ajo mund të lërë në shëndet. Një ndër këto është dhe ajo që njihet ndryshe si hemoragjia ulçeroze, e cila shoqërohet dhe me gjakrrjedhje apo me daljen jashtë të pacientit në forma të çuditshme. Ndërkohë që humbja e gjakut në sasi të larta mund të bëhet shkak dhe për shfaqjen e një anemie, e cila vjen si pasojë e mungesës hekurit. Një tjetër komplikacion është dhe çarja e peritonit. Ajo karakterizohet me dhimbje të forta të barkut. Për të tilla raste kërkohet që të bëhet në mënyrë të menjëhershme ndërhyrja kirurgjikale, në mënyrë që të ndalohet përhapja e mëtejshme e infeksionit. Gjithashtu një tjetër komplikacion është dhe shfaqja e një ulçere gastrike, e cila mund të kalojë deri në forma kanceroze.

- Po faktorët e jashtëm që ndikojnë në shfaqjen e kësaj sëmundje cilat janë?
Në këtë rast do të thoja se dhe ndodhja në një gjendje acaruese apo stresi mund të bëhet shkak për shfaqjen e kësaj sëmundjeje si të gastritit ashtu edhe të ulçerës. Ndërkohë që faktorë të tjerë që ndikojnë në shenjat negative janë dhe përdorimi në sasi të larta të duhanit apo të alkoolit. Një ndër këshillat kryesore që japin mjekët në parandalimin e shfaqjes së sëmundjes së ulçerës, është ndalimi i konsumimit të duhanit apo i pijeve alkoolike. Në bazë të statistikave shëndetësore ka rezultuar se këta janë dhe dy faktorët më të rrezikshëm që çojnë në shfaqjen e llojeve të ndryshme të ulçerës. Madje ato bëhen dhe shkaku tjetër madhor që çojnë në shfaqjen e sëmundjes edhe pasi ajo është trajtuar një herë më parë. Gjithashtu do thoja se sëmundja mund të marrë përmasa të avancuara nëse nuk ndërpritet në kohën e duhur marrja e ilaçeve në sasi të larta, si dhe të bëhet ndërprerja e përdorimit të alkoolit apo duhanit edhe për këto në sasi të larta. Gjithashtu edhe stresi luan një rol të madh në shfaqjen e kësaj sëmundjeje. Edhe stresi, siç dihet ndikon në shfaqjen e ulçerës sidomos ai që shkaktohet nga emocionet e forta. Kjo shkakton një skuqje të dukshme të mukozës gastrike, e cila mund të shkaktojë dëmtime të ndryshme dhe shpesh hemorragji. Në këtë rast mund të them se pacienti në të tilla raste shoqërohet nga lëkundje të forta të emocionit. Kjo mund të ndikojë dhe në shfaqjen e rrezikut në ndjekjen e trajtimeve mjekësore, të cilat bëhen dhe më të vështira.

- Në raport me ushqimin cili është kujdesi që duhet treguar?
Mënyra se si ushqehemi ndikon në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve në shfaqjen e kësaj sëmundje. Mbingarkimi i stomakut me ushqime të vështira për t'u tretur bëhet dhe shkak për lindjen e ulçerave. Kështu për të parandaluar ulçerën këshillohet që të ndiqet një dietë e ekuilibruar me fruta-perime dhe sa më pak proteina. Ajo çfarë duhet të kenë pacientët kujdes gjatë konsumimit të përditshëm është shmangia e ushqimeve, të cilat kanë përmbajte të lartë yndyrash, që e vështirësojnë punën e stomakut në tretjen e tyre.
Ndërkohë që, një element tjetër i rrezikshëm është dhe prania e lartë e kripës në ushqime. Kjo çon në shfaqjen e komplikacioneve të shumta. Po kështu mjekët këshillojnë që pacientët të eliminojnë ushqimet djegëse dhe shumë pikante. Ato ndikojnë në lodhjen e shpejtë të stomakut dhe në shfaqjen e bakterit, i cili mund të bëhet shkak për fillimin e dhimbjeve të para të sëmundjes.
Edhe pijet me përmbajtje të lartë gazi nuk duhen përdorur. Shpesh herë pacientët e neglizhojnë mënyrën e të ushqyerit, duke konsumuar ushqime të vështira për tretje nga stomaku. Pikërisht këtu duhet filluar lufta për trajtimin e shmangien e kësaj sëmundjeje në kohë. Dietat përcaktohen nga vetë mjeku dhe këshillohen që të ndiqen në mënyrë të rreptë. Gjithashtu duhen eliminuar dhe frutat me fara. Kur këshillohet kirurgjia. Për të gjitha rastet kur përdorimi i ilaçeve nuk jep rezultatet e duhura, atëherë është e nevojshme që të ndërhyhet me zhvillimin e operacioneve. Kjo duhet bërë gjithmonë në ato raste kur gjendja e pacientit është shumë e rënduar ndodh, atëherë do jetë e vështirë për t'u kuruar plotësisht. Kujdes duhet treguar dhe ndaj ripërsëritjes së ulçerës.

"Jeta"

----------


## *suada*

Faleminderit per kete informacion, por per fat te keq e kapem vone. Kjo ulcer  tani eshte ...nuk eshte me ulcer por tumor me permasa jo te vogla por me fibroma me  permasa shume te medhaja. Ne kete rast kam degjuar qe mund te asportohet i tere stomaku (gastrektomia totale). Kam degjuar qe shume njerez kane jetuar pa problem edhe pa stomak.

----------


## DI_ANA

Këshillat dhe simptomat e para të sëmundjes. Si duhet kuruar ajo?


Çfarë është kanceri i stomakut, si ta kuptoni?



Kanceri në stomak ndodh kur qelizat në një pjesë trupi fillojnë të mos funksionojnë mirë. Ka shumë lloje kanceri dhe zhvillimi i tyre do të vijë vetëm si pasojë e rritjes jashtë kontrollit të qelizave jo normale. Lloje të ndryshme kanceri sillen në mënyrë të ndryshme. Kanceri në mushkëri, në gjoks, në vaginë dhe kanceri në stomak janë sëmundje shumë të ndryshme. Sëmundja rritet me ritme të ndryshme dhe i kundërpërgjigjet në mënyra të ndryshme mjekimit. Njerëzit me kancer kanë nevojë për një mjekim që i nevojitet llojit të kancerit në stomak që ata kanë. Nëse një person mjekohet për një lloj tjetër kanceri në stomak, atëherë sëmundja ekzistuese do të zhvillohet duke u rrezikuar edhe jetën. Kanceri i stomakut quhet ndryshe edhe kanceri gastrik dhe fillesën e tij e ka pikërisht aty, në stomak. Stomaku është i ndarë në 5 shtresa të ndryshme. Kanceri mund të zhvillohet në secilin prej këtyre seksioneve. Duke filluar nga shtresa më e jashtme, numërohen 5 shtresa dhe shtresa më e brendshme quhet mukozë. Acidi i stomakut dhe lëngu tretës janë të përbëra nga shtresa e mukozës. Shtresa tjetër quhet submukoza dhe është e rrethuar nga muskulaturë, një shtresë muskujsh që lëviz dhe përzien stomakun. Dy shtresat e tjera janë subseroza dhe seroza që janë dhe pjesa mbyllëse ose mbështjellëse e stomakut. Shtresa më e jashtme e stomakut është seroza. Pjesa më e madhe e kancerit në stomak fillon bë mukozë. Kanceri mund të zhvillohet edhe më thellë për shkak se infekton edhe shtresat e tjera. Sa më i thellë të bëhet dëmtimi aq më e vështirë është të kurohet kjo sëmundje. Kanceri në stomak mund të zhvillohet me ngadalë në shumë vjet. Ai nuk shfaqet në mënyrë të papritur. Pasi kanceri zhvillohet ka shumë ndryshime që ndodhin në pjesën e brendshme të tij. Ndryshimet e fillimit nuk sjellin shumë simptoma ndaj dhe në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve janë të pakuptuara.
Çfarë është qeliza e kancerit
Ka qindra lloje qelizash po kështu edhe qindra lloje kanceri pak nga të cilat mund të kurohen në të njëjtën mënyrë. Jeta e çdo qelize është planifikuar të veprojë nëpërmjet instruksioneve të kodifikuara, të quajtura gjene të cilat mbahen në bërthamën e tij. Këto u tregojnë atyre si të veprojnë, kur të ndahen, kur të riprodhojnë dhe kur të vdesin. Kur udhëzimet lidhur me shumëfishimin apo vdekjen e qelizave janë të gabuara qeliza mund të filloje të ndahet në mënyrë të pakontrolluar dhe nuk vdes në kohen e duhur. Në këtë mënyrë kanceri nuk ndjek udhëzimet e duhura që bëjnë ndarjen e drejtë të qelizave. Sa herë që qelizat ndahen udhëzimi i keq riprodhohet dhe në këtë mënyrë vazhdon shumëfishimi i pakontrolluar i qelizave. Këto qeliza shumëfishohen shumë shpejt, mblidhen në të njëjtin vend dhe formojnë atë që në quajmë tumor. Kanceri dëmton shëndetin në rrugë dhe forma të ndryshme. Tumori i kancerit mund të përzihet me organet pranë tij ose me tuba që mbajnë kimikate të ndryshme që shkaktojnë dhimbje apo simptoma të tjera. Për shembull një tumor në tru mund prekë pjesë trurit duke shkaktuar bllokim të trurit, verbim, kriza ose probleme të tjera.

Këshilla

1- Përdorni sa më shumë fruta dhe perime. Një dietë e pasur me futa dhe perime të freskëta, sidomos ato të pasura më shumë vitaminë C, kanë rezultuar se kanë një ndikim të madh në mbrojtjen kundrejt kancerit në stomak.
2- Evitoni nitratin dhe potasiumin. Këta përbërës nitrogjen njihen se janë shumë të dëmshëm dhe japin më shumë mundësi zhvillimit të kancerit të stomakut. Gjenden më së shumti në mish, sallam, salçiçe.
3- Limitoni duhanin, ushqimet që përmbajnë djegës si dhe që janë shumë të kripësuara. Në vendet që tymoset shumë dhe që preferojnë ushqimet më shumë kripë është vërtetuar se kanë një nivel më të lartë të prekurve nga kjo sëmundje.
4- Limitoni konsumimin e alkoolit. Alkooli mund të shkaktojë ndryshime në qelizat dhe mund të çojë drejt kancerit.
5- Limitoni mishin e kuq. Konsumimi i sasive të mëdha të mishit të kuq, sidomos nëse është i skuqur, rrit mundësinë për zhvillimin e kancerit të stomakut.
6- Vizitohuni tek mjeku nëse keni simptoma të ulcerës, si dhimbja e stomakut, djegia apo të vjelat.

Simptomat e para të sëmundjes

Përzierje të stomakut, të vjella si dhe djegie të stomakut, e cila në disa raste mund të kalojë në të gjithë kraharorin tuaj, duket të jenë edhe simptomat e para të sëmundjes. Më pas ajo karakterizohet nga dobësi dhe lodhje. Humbje të oreksit ose fryrje të stomakut. Dhimbje e barkut që mund të zgjasë nga pak minuta në disa orë dhe zakonisht dhimbjet mund të largohen vetëm pasi keni marrë një dobësim të acidit. Në disa raste dhimbje të cilat zgjasin me javë të tëra dhe largohen, që mund të kalojnë më pas në dhimbje që ka një periudhë të caktuar dhe bëhet më e fortë. Humbja e oreksit dhe rënie në peshë. Këto simptoma, përfshirë dhe atë që shoqërohet më rrjedhje gjaku, mund të shkaktohen nga ulcera në stomak dhe një virus i thjeshtë mund të shkaktojë shumë të tjerë. Ka teste të veçanta, të cilat mund të ndihmojnë në evidentimin që në fazat e para të sëmundjes.

Cilat janë shkaqet e sëmundjes

Infeksioni përcaktohet si një nga shkaqet kryesorë. Kanceri i stomakut është tjetër sëmundje, të cilin mjekët e lidhin me trupin e njeriut, që është i përbërë nga lloje të ndryshme qelizash që veprojnë në mënyra të ndryshme. Një qelizë në veshkë, megjithëse përmban të njëjtin informacion gjenetik të një qelize të trurit, luan një rol krejtësisht të ndryshëm. Kanceri shfaqet atëherë kur një pjesë shumë e vogël e mekanizmit të qelizës nuk funksionon në mënyrën e duhur. Kanceri në stomak është më shumë i përhapur tek meshkujt, sidomos pas moshës 60-vjeçare. Shkaqet:
1-Anemi e dëmshme, që ndikon pjesën e brendshme të stomakut dhe si rezultat një person ka mungesë të vitaminës B12.
2- Një çrregullim në stomak, i njohur ndryshe edhe si gastrit i atrofizuar
3- Infeksioni helikobakter, një infeksion i cili prek stomakun
4- Një gjendje heridetare, në të cilën njerëzit kanë polipe (si tumor) në stomakun e tyre. 1. Dermafibroma e ngritur e lëkurës
2. Tumori kanceroz i qelizës mergel
3. Sarkoma e Kaposit

Si duhet mjekuar kanceri në stomak

Ashtu si për çdo lloj sëmundje, kurimi për këtë sëmundje bëhet në mënyrë individuale, pasi varet nga lloji i sëmundjes, zhvillimi, përhapja e tumorit, faza e sëmundjes si edhe gjendja e përgjithshme e shëndetit të pacientit. Fatkeqësisht për shkak se stomaku në fazat fillestaret sëmundjes shkakton shumë pak simptoma, sëmundja vazhdon të përhapet edhe kur rezultatet kanë dalë të mira. Kurimi i kancerit të stomakut përfshin kirurgjinë, kimioterapinë, terapinë biologjike. Pacienti mund ti nënshtrohet një operacioni të lehtë, i quajtur Biopsia, për të marrë një kampion te vogël të kancerit për analiza. Radioterapia dhe kimioterapia të kombinuara bashkë nëse sëmundja ka përparuar shumë. Kirurgjia, një operacion për të evituar përhapjen e kancerit. Kirurgjia është kurimi më i përhapur me kancerin e stomak. Në saj të kësaj metodë kërkimi bëhet e mundur që të hiqet vetëm shtresa e prekur me kancer i stomakut duke mos lejuar zhvillimin edhe në shtresat e tjera.

Cilat llojet më të përhapura të kancerit

Janë më shumë se 9200 njerëz që vuajnë nga kanceri në stomak. Tre janë llojet kryesore të kancerit në stomak: limfatik, tumori i stomakut, dhe tumori kancerogjen. Limfatik, janë kancere të indeve të sistemit imunitarë që ndonjëherë gjendet në muret e stomakut. Tumori i stomakut zhvillohet nga indet e mureve të stomakut. Ndërsa lloji i tretë, pra tumori kancerogjen janë tumoret e qelizave të stomakut. Nëse të tre këta lloje kaceresh arrihen të identifikohen që në fillimet e sëmundjes, atëherë mundësitë që të kurohen apo të evitohet zhvillimi i mëtejshëm i tij është shumë i madh. Kanceri limfatik njihet edhe si lloji më i rëndë i kancerit, i cili përparon shumë shpejt në një kohë shumë të shkurtër dhe mund të çojë deri në humbjen e jetës.

Tirana Observer

----------


## *suada*

flm!  :i ngrysur: 
por shyqyr nuk eshte ky lloj tumori

----------


## DI_ANA

> flm! 
> por shyqyr nuk eshte ky lloj tumori



Me vjen mire....I uroj sherim sa me te shpejte ne ate tumor qe ka!Kurajo dhe vetem kurajo.Sinqerisht..

----------


## miki_al2001

> Faleminderit per kete informacion, por per fat te keq e kapem vone. Kjo ulcer  tani eshte ...nuk eshte me ulcer por tumor me permasa jo te vogla por me fibroma me  permasa shume te medhaja. Ne kete rast kam degjuar qe mund te asportohet i tere stomaku (gastrektomia totale). Kam degjuar qe shume njerez kane jetuar pa problem edhe pa stomak.


Degjo ulcera dhe kanceri jane gjera krejt te ndryshme.Me sonde (fibrogastroscopi) mund te kuptohet por jo te vertetohet nese eshte tumor beninj apo malinj(kancer).Ne momentin qe behet fibrogastroscopia behet edhe biopsia dhe vertetohet se cfare lloji eshte.Nese eshte kancer me i shpeshti eshte adenocarcinoma .Varesisht nga stadi qe eshte varet edhe prognoza.Por varet edhe nga faktore te tjere.Pasi te jete vertetuar diasgnoza behen egzaminime tjera te shifet nese kanceri eshte perhapur dhe ka dhene metastaza.Per kete behet ultrasound te shifet melcia  dhe nodujt limfatik perreth aortes.poashtu behet edhe shintigrafia e kockave te shifet ne eshte perhapur ne kocke,si dhe skaner (ct).Pas kesaj behet edhe nderhyrja kirurgjikale qe zakonisht eshte rezeksioni total (heqja e plote e stomakut)Ketu po te flas shkurtimisht dhe ne pergjithesi.Nese deshiron me teper informacion me shkruaj ne privat dhe do flasim per rastin konkret.Uroj qe keto informacione te ju vlejne.

----------

